# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد جداً :: فيديو كليب | وترجع يا رمضان | يحيى حوى |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*مؤسسة فن كلاس للانتاج الفني*


*وبرعاية الكترونية حصرية من*



*BSMLH**.**NET* 

*
تقدّم
**
فيديو كليب* 
*{ وترجع يا رمضان }*


*للنجم**
يحيى حوى**
*



 
 
 




{ كلمات }
*أسامة عبدالصبور*




{ 
ألحان }
*مأمون المليجي*






{ توزيع
}
*أحمد رامي*






{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في }


صولو ميديا للإنتاج الفني
عمان الأردن





*{ انـتـــاج** }*


*فن كلاس للانتاج الفني*
عمان - الأردن






*{ منتج منفذ* *}* 
*benucri*
Marketing & Media Productions
هاجر السيد 







*{ الراعي الالكتروني* *}*

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة* 

*BSMLH.NET*








{ متابعة وتنسيق}
*هاجر السيد*
*ياسر السيدعمر*





{ مونتاج }
*أحمد أشرف*





{ مدير تصوير }
*بيشوى عاطف*





{ مدير الانتاج }
*حسين أمين* 




{ تصميم البنرات والستايل }
*عمر الجنيدي*





*{ اخـــراج }*
*محمود عاشور*







*{ لمشاهدة الكليب }*





تستطيع الاستمتاع بجودة عالية جداً *HD 1080* ، كما بالشكل التالي :









*{ لتحميل الكليب }*


*جودة عالية*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/Wtrj3_Ya_Ramadan_H.rmvb



*جودة متوسطة*

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/Wtrj3_Ya_Ramadan_M.rmvb








*{ كواليس وترجع يا رمضان }*


[ ألبوم الصور الفوتوغرافية ]


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1.176430870953 






*الصفحة الرسمية للنجم يحيى حوى على الفيسبوك*
http://www.facebook.com/Yahya.M.Hawwa

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا شخصياً بحب اناشيده لـ يحيى حوا 

شكر هدوء عاصف على كل جديد ...

دمتَ بود  :Smile:

----------

